# long 2460 dtc



## phoneman1121

Can anyone please tell me the layout of the fuse block on a long 2460 ? i have the manual but i need to know what amperage of fuses go to what position on the fuse block.
Any and all help would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks!!


----------



## RC Wells

The service manual for the 360, 460, 510 also applies to the 2460. *The fuse values are not found in that manual.* The service manual is found in the second post here: http://www.tractorforum.com/f196/service-manual-360-460-510-a-23282/


----------



## phoneman1121

i still do no see where the fuse values are. if i am overlooking something please let me know !!



thanks!!


----------



## RC Wells

Owners Manual is the usual place for fuse values. However you can review the wiring diagram in the service manual and pretty much guess fuse values based on load if you are unable to locate an owners manual. Instruments are likely 5 to 7 watts, lighter/aux socket 30 watts, marker lights 15 - 20 watts, working lights 20 - 30 watts, main power feeds for engine systems 20 - 30 watts, etc.

Wire size and length of the wire run from the fuse panel can also point a person in the right direction for fuses. Here is a very good table on fuse sizes for various sized wires: http://www.offroaders.com/technical/12-volt-wiring-tech-gauge-to-amps/


----------



## Boram

Hi anyone ever work on front ends on the 2460dtc 4x4. Mine dusted at the pivot pin. I got a new front end from a 460 but the spindles are different for my 2460 steering jack anyone know if the spindles and hubs will interchange from a 2460 to a 460 so I can hook my steering jack back up also will the yokes interchangeable so the steering jack has a place to mount on that end ass well?

Thanks in advance


----------

